# Conan in Central MA



## dpetroc (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm running a OGL Conan game in the Worcester area of MA.  We're looking for a player or two who can game about 2x a month on Saturday evenings. No experience with the Conan system necessary.  

For more info, drop me a line at DMTFAM at CHARTER dot NET.


----------

